# GIMP: White balance: Incandescent to natural white



## Player_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if I could possibly do this (http://www.geocities.com/lasm.rm/wb1.html) but instead of using what looks to be polarized sunlight, use incandescent for my lighting, and then convert to natural white, such as piece-of-white-paper white?

I'm not sure if I'm suppose to be saying natural daylight, because that gives a blue tint, right? I don't want a blue tint.

1) I want to use incandescent lighting since I'm frugal.
2) I want to change the white balance to look as though the pictures were taken with decent bulbs.

1) I'm sick of yellow/orangish hues on white areas.
2) Naturaly daylight bulbs by phillips get expensive; and there seems to be some factory problems, because the glass melted/unseamed on a few of them. :thumbdown:


----------



## Player_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome:

http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=8881

Lighting just got a lot easier.

I also noticed I would do the reverse as on that website. I would mess with RED first until a slight green tint, and then I would mess with BLUE. Of course, I messed with the B&W value, too.


----------

